
Ask HN: Looking for a simple and free website analytics solution - wheresvic4
Hi!<p>I have a low traffic blog and would like to get a bit of insight on where it is coming from. I know there are quite a few solutions out there but I don&#x27;t want to use Google.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something simple, straightforward, maybe self-hosted but if not, with a generous free plan :)<p>What does the HN community recommend?
======
tout
GoatCounter is a pretty straightforward option.

[https://www.goatcounter.com/](https://www.goatcounter.com/)

~~~
wheresvic4
Nice! I settled on Goatcounter. It is rather new so even UBlock does not have
it built in!

------
troydavis
I haven’t used it myself, but I saw that this was released in April:
[https://github.com/milesmcc/shynet](https://github.com/milesmcc/shynet) . At
least one author is an HN user.

------
mtmail
fathom lite
([https://github.com/usefathom/fathom](https://github.com/usefathom/fathom))
can be self-hosted. We use the pro version
[https://usefathom.com/](https://usefathom.com/) and are happy, especially
with their support.

There's a couple more alternatives in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17497699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17497699)

------
jamieweb
My own solution is AWStats combined with a custom log file anonymizer that I
wrote.

[https://gitlab.com/jamieweb/web-server-log-anonymizer-
bloom-...](https://gitlab.com/jamieweb/web-server-log-anonymizer-bloom-filter)

This will provide stats on unique visitors, most viewed pages, referring
sites, etc, whilst protecting the privacy of visitors.

------
zzo38computer
I use server side only, and that is also what I recommend. If wanted, you can
program it to reduce what things are logged if the "DNT:1" header is present
(and I do this too).

------
codegeek
This may not be popular opinion but I like Cloudflare's free plan analytics.
It may not be as extensive as Google analytics but for a low traffic blog,
should be good enough.

------
pruthvishetty
Any reason why you don't want to use Google Analytics?

